# frederick marc station question



## bwilburn542004

Hello all, Not sure where this should be posted but I am visiting my daughter who lives in Frederick MD, I would like to take the train into DC from the station there and would like some first hand info on the train and other traveling tips for this train. I believe it is call the Marc service, Brunswick line.

Is the train mainly used as commuter since it only runs weekdays?, is there parking for the day at the station? How full is the train on a normal day? I have been at this station in Frederick when I traveled using Greyhound. Is there another train station near this one at Frederick? Which one should I use? Or should I just drive into DC? My goal is to take the train for the experience of train riding and use the tourmobile to get around the attractions in DC.

I am driving to MD from Dayton Ohio on July 4th and plan on going into DC by this train on the 5th and 6th which is Thr, Fri.

Thanks and please move this as necessary.


----------



## AlanB

The MARC trains out of Frederick are indeed geared to commuters only. They only run M-F, and in the peak direction only. There are three trains in the morning to DC at 5:12 AM, 6:05 AM, and 7:10AM. There are two other bus departures, where you board a bus intially to then connect with a train further down the line. Coming home, again there are only three trains leaving DC at 3:50 PM, 5:10 PM, and 6:30 PM. Again there are also two connecting buses. You can view the schedule here.

I don't know downtown Frederick, but the train station is located at 100 S. East Street and there is no parking there.

You could also consider driving to the main part of the Brunswick Line to perhaps Brunswick or Point Of Rocks, where there is some parking, although Im not sure how full the lots might be. There are more departures along this part of the line, than there are from Frederick.

Finally if you want to drive to DC, then I would consider driving to say Shady Grove, Rockville, or Silver Springs and then catching the DC Metro's Red line into the city.

You can find a map of the MARC system, along with maps to each station here.


----------



## The Metropolitan

If parking is a concern, and you want the convenience of travelling from Frederick, the Monocacy Station on the Frederick branch is a short drive from the Frederick terminus, and readily offers free parking.


----------



## Superliner Diner

FWIW, there is also an express bus service run by Maryland Transit Administration (same agency that runs Baltimore local buses), the #991. This line stops at the Monocacy MARC station and goes to the Shady Grove Metro Red Line station. Although it's also geared for commuters, it may be more convenient than the MARC train depending on where you are originating from and where you are going in the Washington area.

I have used the Frederick branch of the Brunswick Line once, and found the station in downtown Frederick to be modernized and comfortable.

Incidentally, the Frederick branch is the only commuter service to run along the former B&O RR's Old Main Line. Eastbound service towards Washington actually runs west for a bit, and then joins the Brunswick Line on the Metropolitan Branch at a connection just east of the Point of Rocks station.


----------



## Diane Powell

Email meI work in Fedrick and live in Baltimore Md. Any comuter service from Baltimore to Fredrick. In need to be in Fredrick at 7:am Please help with any type of service from Baltimore to Fredrick, and of cource returning to Baltimore


----------



## AlanB

Diane,

There is no direct service from Baltimore to Frederick. Trains to Frederick only run into Washington DC. And even that won't help you, as they only run out to Frederick in the evening. In the morning all trains run to DC only.


----------



## AlanB

Warning, this ia a very old topic so there is little point in answering any questions in the old posts. Only Diane's post is current!


----------

